# Overeem - Demolition of Cans



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

After watching the Dynamite show, I'm just getting a little tired of watching Overeem put beatings on cans... so I had to take a little jab at him.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome aha. I don't like Overeem either, I wnat Fedor to smash him already

EDIT: WAR MOUSASI :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

To bad he only fights cans, I wonder what he would do vs top 10 guys......

He does have arguably the best striking at HW would be very interesting to see what he would do vs good fighters.....


----------

